# Wheel Identification



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

They're not the LTZ 18" wheels
I don't think those wheels in the picture ever made it into production


----------



## oceanhighz (Dec 29, 2011)

ah.... my dreams are crushed, lol, those wheels are AWESOME!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

oceanhighz said:


> ah.... my dreams are crushed, lol, those wheels are AWESOME!


Agreed, i was about to ask the same question. But i researched enough and failed.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Those are the rolling stock for the Astra Sports Tourer. Apparently GM felt that the split spoke 18's on the LTZ were better suited for North America.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

And here is a Cruzer overseas with a wheel swap... :th_coolio:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

They certainly are not the LTZ wheels. If anything, they look like some 17" wheels I have seen maybe on the 2LT? Whatever they are, they are not common or typical production wheels! But I like'em.


----------



## oceanhighz (Dec 29, 2011)

If I end up with a Cruze, I'll have to see if I can't get a set shipped over here some how...


----------

